# Applying to an MFA film program? Create or reply to a thread for your program to meet your fellow applicants and potential future classmates...



## Chris W

Are you applying to an MFA film program? Be sure to start an application year thread for your program if there isn't one already

Examples of past application year threads are here:



			Archived MFA Application Year Threads
		


Creating and posting on these threads allow you to meet your fellow applicants (and potential classmates) as you get through the application process.

Also, be sure you log your application in our Application Database once you apply so we can improve our admissions statistics to all of the film programs.


----------

